# Awesome - House, Trance and Dubstep mixes



## oliadams (May 3, 2011)

Awesome mixes guys and girls, Have a look.. About 50mins to 2hrs long passes the time at work for me 

http://mixes.dabears.ca/


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers, downloading now, not sure if ill like it be lets wait & seeeeeeeeeee :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## oliadams (May 3, 2011)

Great! which one did you go for? they are all quite different. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Havoc filthy dubstep, its a little soft for my taste but i need to listen to the whole mix first, if its electronic music it has to be banging, Dark & very hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Unless it’s Dark Ambient then it’s slow & bloody scary!!! :devil::devil: muhahahahahahaaaaaa :devil:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cheers, downloading now, not sure if ill like it be lets wait & seeeeeeeeeee :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh & i love the early 1988 -1990's stuff, showing my age now


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I tried to download, all got to 99% then frozen and stayed like that for 30mins + anyone else having this issue ?


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Nope all download fine here! Use a downloaded manager like Internet download manager.

Dene


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What the hell is Dubstep? Reminds me of a plum I once knew who said he liked "two step garage"


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Currently only downloaded the first Dubstep mix and so far so good one or two iffy tracks but generally very good:thumb:

Cheers for the link:thumb:

Ben


----------

